# Problème synchronisation iPad / iPhoto



## PoPTart (16 Août 2012)

Hello

Je suis tout jeune propriétaire d'un iPad et je rencontre un petit problème avec la synchronisation de mes événements venant d'iPhoto. 
J'ai retouché quelques clichés sur le logiciel iPhoto (avant importation) et les modifications n'apparaissent pas sur les photos que je regarde ensuite sur l'iPad. En gros, je vois les photos, mais non retouchées, ce qui est assez agaçant...

Est-ce que vous avez déjà rencontré le même problème ? Si oui, quelle solution avez-vous à me proposer ? 
Merci d'avance


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Août 2012)

Ton ipad se synchronise t il avec toutes les photos d'iphoto ou bien avec un album dédié dans iphoto ?


----------

